# Best Carrier for Summer?



## photobooth (Jul 4, 2013)

I have an ergo (I think it's canvas material), and a moby wrap. I like them both (both comfortable on me), but they both are extremely hot now that summer is arriving. What would you suggest for a good cool summer baby carrier?
TIA


----------



## Irielyn (Aug 23, 2013)

My favorite go-to carrier for summer is a thin linen ring sling. They are easy on and off and I like to scoot my 7 mth old from a hip carry to back carry very easily.


----------



## lauren85 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have an Elllaroo Mei Tei and that was great for the summer but tricky with a newborn. 

Try the baby wearing forum and see what they suggest. FWIW, I preferred having a sling that didn't have preset fastenings - it's quicker and ultimately easier and more versatile to have ones you tie yourself.


----------



## albertastephenz (May 20, 2014)

I bought The Moby Wrap GO Baby Carrier last month. It's an amazingly comfortable baby carrier designed with the ergonomic features and comfort of the Moby Wrap. Features include wide shoulder straps for superior comfort in summers. It's highly recommended baby carrier for you. It's available at Babies R Us. You can use Babies R Us Coupons to buy this The Moby Wrap GO Baby Carrier at discounted price plus free shipping.


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

photobooth said:


> I have an ergo (I think it's canvas material), and a moby wrap. I like them both (both comfortable on me), but they both are extremely hot now that summer is arriving. What would you suggest for a good cool summer baby carrier?
> TIA


The best wears for babies during summer.

1) Ring sling tails can provide additional coverage and sun protection for your baby
2) Fabrics made specifically for warm weather, like linen and mesh, are breathable
3) Wraps can be a great option for summer since there are so many different ways to use them.


----------



## eliza86 (Jul 7, 2014)

I heard that a gauze type of material is cooler than the jersey of the moby, but not as soft until you break it in and we dont' have time for that!

Since we already own the ergo... and that is what we will use when the baby gets bigger, so we dont want to buy something else similar to the ergo that is structured. I heard a ring sling is not as comfy as a wrap since wrap can be used with both shoulders support.

Someone told me they prefer the sleepy wrap material over the moby, but not cooler. We dont have any local stores around that carry the sleepy so I can feel material. I guess sleepy wrap stretches more, but is less material.


----------



## andrea87 (Feb 14, 2015)

I also have a Mei Tai (BabyHawk) and like it. Since it doesn't use an infant insert there is air flow from the sides and the top of the carrier. It can get warm, but most of the heat is body heat, so not really something you can control. I've read the Moby can get pretty warm. I would also pay attention to how much the baby is covered in the carrier since you want to keep the LO out of the sun.


----------



## Josie1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Linen ring slings would be best for summer they are the most breathable fabric available and they absorb liquid and are naturally resist microbes. you will be the coolest in a linen carrier for sure but with a ring sling its only one pass of fabric. i got mine online.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I have a calin bleu that I love for the summer. It did need to be broken in but that didn't take me more than a few days of playing around with it for it to get comfortably soft, and it's only improved since then. (and I dyed it too, to that contributed to breaking it in a bit)

So far it's my favorite for hot weather, and my babies and myself are practically hot blooded and get miserably sweaty when we're close to each other (nursing a new baby even in my house in the summer is usually awful feeling!), but this is the one carrier we've always been able to manage with.


----------



## Janit368 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between a wrapsody breeze and a didymos waves. Both are light weight wraps. The breeze won't be as soft but the didymos is so pricey. Trying to decide. Local babywearing group was good with both. Thoughts? Due June 20th so have some time to break it in.


----------



## sahithya (Apr 21, 2015)

Onya Carrier, Boba and Beco Gemini are good on the warmer days. Also,Consider a carrier with UV protection built in.


----------



## Josie1 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Linen Ring Sling*

Linen ring sling, they are super air permeable and have natural uv protection. I got mine here
https://www.etsy.com/shop/JoHoBaby?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## glista (May 14, 2015)

Definitely Beco Gemini


----------



## denik11 (Oct 9, 2015)

was nice to read


----------

